# 8 month old goat w/weak legs



## Miriam (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello I am new to this forum and would like to know if anyone out there has ever had a goat with weak legs.  I am from Florida and my goat is named Gordo.  Gordo was born healthy and a couple of months ago I started noticing he was walking slow and would sometime fall over.  He would still run and ate as usual.  A few weeks ago he started falling down more often and his legs were getting weaker.  I took him to the vet and he was sent home and I was told to treat for selenium deficiency because in Florida we are very selenium deficient.  I treated him with BOSE for 3 days and I also treated him with copper.  He continue to get worse so I took him to another vet.  They ran blood work on him and gave him a shot of an anti-inflammatory and one of antibiotic.  He was also given IV fluids. In the mean time I was giving him B-Complex (which containes 100mg of thaimine).  Blood work came back good....no anemia, kidneys good, liver good no worms.  The only thing was his protein level was a bit high.  This was due to him eating Peanut Hay which apparently is too rich for male goats.  He now eats O&A and the feed I give him is Goat Chow.  He hates minerals.  The vet told me that we should start treating him for meningeal worms (deer worms) because he had the symptoms and the meningeal worm does not show in blood or fecal.  So I continued with the B-Complex and gave him 7 days of Safe Guard as I read its the one that kills the meningeal worms that can travel to the brain.  He started doing better within 2 days....he was walking better and even thou he fell it would stay up longer.  Yesterday he got worse.  I have to help him to get up and he immediately falls down.  Today he stayed up for around 2 minutes and then he went down.  He is still eating and drinking.  His poop was good but now its a little pasty (not to bad).  He is alert but seems a little depressed (I would be too).  I love my Gordo and can't stand to see him this way.  Can someone give me some insight please as to what this can be if it isn't meningeal worms.  I read that I should treat with Ivomec Plus and Safe Guard.  Ivomec Plus kills liver fluke which usually show up with the meningeal worms.  I don't think he has liver fluke.  He has no fever, no anemia and no bottle jaw.  Should I treat him anyway?  How long before I see results.  Some articles I've read say it can take a very long time...even a year.  He might never be fully normal again, but if he can walk and not fall down I will be happy.  He doesn't seem to be in pain.  Please I need advise.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## elevan (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe this information will help:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=176462#p176462


----------



## Miriam (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you Elevan!


----------

